

Silicon Valley's Awful Race and Gender Problem in 3 Mind-Blowing Charts - jvm
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/06/silicon-valley-race-gender-problem-income-inequality

======
jvm
Prior discussion here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5835310>

TLDR: "Women and minorities just don't want to be successful like us, nothing
to criticize here."

------
kbojody
Original article in discussion:
[http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/06/silicon-valley-
race-...](http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/06/silicon-valley-race-gender-
problem-income-inequality)

